

Email Marketing + Video Marketing - tylerhwillis
http://blog.involver.com/2009/03/the-view-from-stanford/

======
tylerhwillis
disclosure, this is my company, but I think it's pretty cool the correlation
we've found with increased response to email marketing when paired with video.

